# Frage zu AGB



## webix (21. April 2004)

Guten Tag,

wenn der Vertrag auf 12 Monate geschlossen wird und erst 4 Wochen vor Vertragsende vom Kunden gekündigt werden kann, ist der Provider dann berechtigt sich ein Sonderrecht einzuräumen und ohen Grund monatlich kündigen zu dürfen?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2004)

> wenn der Vertrag auf 12 Monate geschlossen wird und erst 4 Wochen vor Vertragsende vom Kunden gekündigt werden kann


Sowas gibt's IMHO nicht. Wenn der Vertrag geschlossen ist, kannst du am bereits am nächsten Tag kündigen, jedoch wird die Kündigung erst nach Ablauf der 12 Monate wirksam.


----------



## webix (21. April 2004)

Man kann innerhalb von 14 Tagen vom Vertrag zurücktreten, meine Frage war jedoch, ob der Provider sich das Recht nehmen kann, monatlich kündigen zu können und den Kunden zwingt eine Vertragslaufzeit von 12 Monaten einzugehen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. April 2004)

Ich denke schon, da du als Kunde ja unterschrieben hast, dass du damit einverstanden bist ....

P.S.: Dieses Posting stellt keine Rechtsbereatung dar.


----------



## webix (21. April 2004)

unterschrieben wurde noch nichts 

Ich frage nur deshalb, weil ich bei Onlinekosten.de gelesen habe, dass ein solches Vorgehen rechtswidrig ist. Leider finde ich den Beitrag nicht mehr.


----------



## StanleyK (22. April 2004)

Das kann ich mir so eigentlich nicht vorstellen. Ohne Grund, einfach so. Das wird wohl, wie bei onlinekosten.de beschrieben, rechtswidrig sein. Sonderkündigungsrecht seitens des Anbieters eigentlich nur in bestimmten Fällen, wie z.B. andauernder Zahlungsverzug des Kunden.
Kannst ja Deine Frage mal bei http://www.123recht.net posten. Mit diesem Forum habe ich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht, da sind z.T. echte Profis am Werk.
Gruss!


----------



## webix (22. April 2004)

Danke für die Tipps, werde mir 123recht.net näher ansehen.


----------

